# ? about dr.cronic



## budculese (Mar 6, 2010)

why can't i get threw to  d c ? i get to the sight  , i can't get $ exchange , i cant add to cart  . i get nothing but nice pics


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

No problem here:confused2:


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 7, 2010)

I was able to go to the site and set the money rate to US dollars and add something to my cart. That's as far as I will go. I had a bad experience with Dr. Chronic detailed here..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594&page=11
..and won't be using him again. I'm not the only one who's had problems with Dr.

AG


----------



## subcool (Mar 8, 2010)

Add me to the list of the taken

Sub


----------



## godtea (Mar 8, 2010)

You look like you might be west of the big muddy
try peakseedsbc I am very happy with them fast turnaround and quality product
Hick turned me on to them so I assume I'm allowed to mention them here 
if not TFB


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

If I wanted to gamble with my money I'd go to a casino....read reviews before you send any money to dr. chronic, although there seem to be some happy customers, there are many that aren't happy.

I've had excellent service from Hemp Depot.


----------

